
Here’s the cure for the deluge of scammy, spammy robocalls - MagicPropmaker
https://www.fastcompany.com/90299767/heres-the-cure-for-the-deluge-of-scammy-spammy-robocalls
======
harper59
I have read at [https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-rob...](https://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robocall-lawsuit-against-time-warner-cable/) about someone who
won a lawsuit against big company because of these robocalls. I think people
can try to bring this matter to a lawyer, as long as the callers are coming
from legit businesses.

